
Abbott $5 Antigen Test EAU Approved - sradman
https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-08-26-Abbotts-Fast-5-15-Minute-Easy-to-Use-COVID-19-Antigen-Test-Receives-FDA-Emergency-Use-Authorization-Mobile-App-Displays-Test-Results-to-Help-Our-Return-to-Daily-Life-Ramping-Production-to-50-Million-Tests-a-Month
======
sradman
Atlantic article _A New Era of Coronavirus Testing Is About to Begin_ [1].
Compared to Michael Mina's ideal "lick-a-stick" $1 saliva test, the Abbott
BinaxNOW:

\- costs $5 per test/card

\- uses a nasal swab (less intrusive than long nasopharyngeal swab)

\- can't be self-administered at home; nurse/technician required

\- QR code on card together with smartphone app provide a Pass system

[1]
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/08/abbott-c...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/08/abbott-
covid-19-rapid-tests-trump/615826/)

